# Minen von Moria



## Dargrimm (18. November 2008)

Servus Miteinander,

Moria ist da und in den nächsten Tagen bauen wir die Karten ein - wer ist noch mit an Bord? 

Grüße

FloZwo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M_of_D (18. November 2008)

Ich hoffe das ich in den nächsten Tagen meine Version bekomme, dann gehts los. Am besten wäre es als erstes die Karten hochzuladen und dann erstmal wichtige NPCs einzutragen.


----------



## Dargrimm (19. November 2008)

M_of_D schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das ich in den nächsten Tagen meine Version bekomme, dann gehts los. Am besten wäre es als erstes die Karten hochzuladen und dann erstmal wichtige NPCs einzutragen.



Exakt; Eregion wird morgen eingebaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



rest folgt, wenn ich die Karten freigespielt habe, sollte maximal bis Anfang Dezember dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heswald (22. November 2008)

Ich werd mir noch ein paar Tage Zeit lassen, zum einen sind die Karten noch nicht da *G* und zum anderen ist das in Eregion gerade etwas voll. Auf einen Questmob kommen an die gefühlten 100 Spieler.


----------



## Dargrimm (26. November 2008)

Heswald schrieb:


> Ich werd mir noch ein paar Tage Zeit lassen, zum einen sind die Karten noch nicht da *G* und zum anderen ist das in Eregion gerade etwas voll. Auf einen Questmob kommen an die gefühlten 100 Spieler.




Jap wird Anfang Dezember mit den Karten, denn ich habe diese Woche Urlaub und bin gewillt ihn ernstzunehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße

Flo


----------



## Aurengur (27. November 2008)

Wie siehts zum Thema RaidInstanz aus? Gibt es da Infos, die Buffed erhalten hat, oder wollt ihr ein RaidTagebuch haben für die Raidinstanz in Moria, da könnte ich versuchen was auf die beine zu stellen, falls sowas gewünscht/veröffentlicht wird^^


----------



## Heswald (29. November 2008)

Da will man nun anfangen Quests einzutragen und noch keine Karte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heswald (1. Dezember 2008)

*schieb*


----------



## Heswald (7. Dezember 2008)

Hum was wollte ich schreiben? ....
.
.
.
.

Achja schöner zweiter Advent ....
.
.
.
.
.
ach ne das wollt ich nicht schreiben. Aber trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



.
.
.
.
.
.
.
ahhhhh jetzt






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vbvler (11. Dezember 2008)

Schubs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleiner Zwischenstand von mir:

Einzutragen in im Moment nicht vorhande Karten: *322* Points

... und

es werden tgl. mehr

... also

her mit den Karten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

